# Minderung der ind. Last durch Reihenschaltung von Kontakten



## mitchih (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich meine gehört zu haben, das man die Belsatung von Schützkontakten durch Induktion (z.B. beim Schalten von Ventilen) Durch eine Reihenschaltung von Kontakten mindern kann. Kann jemand das mal genauer erläutern oder ist das mumpiz??


----------



## Tom... (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo mitchih,

die Reihenschaltung verlängert nur die Lichtbogenstrecke, vermindert aber meines Wissens nicht die Belastung.
Ich nehme für sowas Varistoren z.B. von MURR.
Gibts auch schon direkt im Ventilstecker eingebaut...


Viel Erfolg


----------



## mitchih (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

die Schutzbeschaltung in den Ventilsteckern kenne ich und genau die ist das Problem.

Wir haben seit kurzem eine Anlage da sind Z-Dioden eingebaut, da Stecker auch für AC geeignet und halt egal wieherum angeschlossen. 
Seitdem fallen und regelmäßig die Koppelrelais aus. Bei anderern Anlagen haben wir richtige Dioden, und da laufen die Relais wie am ersten Tag.

Nach Rücksprache mir dem Relaishersteller sieht er das Problem, wie soll es auch anders sein in den Z-Dioden und empfiehlt den Einbau von Dioden (sprich Austausch der Stecker oder Tausch der Relais gegen Optokoppler)

Jetzt meint er, das ggf. die Reihenschaltung der Kontakte was bringen würde, da sich der Lichtbogen auf 2 Kontakte aufteilt. 

Ich meine auch davon mal was gehört zu haben, bin mir aber halt nicht mehr sicher. Hatte glaub ich irgendwas mit dem größeren Kontaktabstand zu tun, da bei 2 Schützen nach Zeit x der Kontaktabstand ja addiert werden kann, und so der Bogen verlöscht.
Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## element. (17 Dezember 2009)

Ich kann nur zu Varistoren im Ventilstecker raten. Passen auf AC und DC und sind schneller als die Dioden. Die Induktionsspannung muss weg, und das ist technisch kein großes Problem. Die Relaiskontakte werden ja sonst auch nicht besser.


----------

